# user account tool icon missing



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

In the control panel my icon to open my user accounts is missing or deleted. In the catagory view the icon is there but nothing happens when it is clicked.

I recently used the user accounts to set up passwords for parental control. I have decided that this is causing more problems than good and want to go back to the one user where everyone can acess all programs, but the icon for my user accounts is missing. I have attempted to use the sytem restore but this does not bring it back and messes with other programs.
Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, 
I don't know about the icon in control panel, but this should get you into User Accounts.
Right click on My Computer. Select Properties from the drop menu. Click the advanced tab and click Settings under User Profiles. Under the buttons for change and delete there should be a line of text with the words User Accounts underlined. They should be a link you can click on to open User Accounts without going to the Control Panel.
I think you can also get there thru the Help and Support Center.
T.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

throoper said:


> Hi,
> I don't know about the icon in control panel, but this should get you into User Accounts.
> Right click on My Computer. Select Properties from the drop menu. Click the advanced tab and click Settings under User Profiles. Under the buttons for change and delete there should be a line of text with the words User Accounts underlined. They should be a link you can click on to open User Accounts without going to the Control Panel.
> I think you can also get there thru the Help and Support Center.
> T.


First let me say thank you for trying to help! I did what you suggested. But the user account link did not work. What do you mean by help and support center? I'm so lost...


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

when you click on start look in the menu that says help and support, search, run. hit the help and support section and it should have things in there to help you solve this.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

start > run > control userpasswords2 
This will get you to the old style users and passwords control applet.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm posting a couple pictures so you can see how to get into the Help Center. Click on the thumbnails below to expand them for viewing.

1: This is the start button on the taskbar. Click on the Help in the menu.

2: On the screen that comes up, click System Administration.

3: Click Passwords and User Acccounts and then pick what you want to do from the list that comes up on the right.

4: Follow the instructions for the selected task. There should be clickable links in the instructions to take you to the desired area.

If none of this works, post back and we can try a couple other things.
T.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

My start menu doesn't look like that. I don't have a help button there. I have the run and search but no help and support. What Squashman said to do may have got me to a place I can use. (start > run > control userpasswords2 ) so while I am there if I delete the 2 accounts what will happen? Do I need to save all my daughters stuff before I delete her account? And what about the main account, mine, will I lose any files if I delete my account? or will i still be able to use the computer? I want it to go back to the way it was when we got the computer, no more signing in just get on and go.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

I found it but the link does not work. thank you


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Some things to try: -

Type these commands from Start, Run dialog:

regsvr32 jscript.dll

If that does not help, execute the following commands as well.

regsvr32 nusrmgr.cpl
regsvr32 /i mshtml.dll

Or read this

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

mntnck said:


> My start menu doesn't look like that. I don't have a help button there. I have the run and search but no help and support. What Squashman said to do may have got me to a place I can use. (start > run > control userpasswords2 ) so while I am there if I delete the 2 accounts what will happen? Do I need to save all my daughters stuff before I delete her account? And what about the main account, mine, will I lose any files if I delete my account? or will i still be able to use the computer? I want it to go back to the way it was when we got the computer, no more signing in just get on and go.


If your account is the admin account, don't delete it. Do backup your daughter's stuff and your stuff before doing a repair.

Before doing any of that, there are a couple simple things to check first.

1: Verify that the files in Cyps post are in System 32. (jscript.dll, mshtml.dll, and nursmgr.cpl). To do that, open Explorer and browse in the left pane by clicking on the plus signs next to the little folders to C:/Windows/System 32 and look in the right pane for the files. See the attached thumbnail.
The pointer shows the .cpl file.

2: Click Start>Run>type regedit on the command line>click OK
In the left pane, expand the Reg keys by clicking on the plus signs. Follow them down to 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\don't load. Click on the don't load folder to highlight it. *Do not click on anything in the right pane*.
Look in the right pane and see if nursmgr.cpl is listed. See the attached thumbnail to see what it looks like. Close the Reg Editor.

Post back with what you found doing those 2 things.
Also let me know if the pictures help.

T.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

Every bit of that went right over my head! The pictures help give me an idea of what to look for but when it comes to how to get to them I'm lost!

Explorer? Is that internet explorer? Like to go online? See I'm so not smart about all this. Explorer is the only word I even understood in that whole post. And I am sure your not talking about going online.

Maybe I am a lost casue......


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

He was talking about windows explorer. RIGHT click your start button and click on Explore and that will put you into windows explorer and then you can do the rest of what you were told to do. Best of luck


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

mntnck said:


> Every bit of that went right over my head! The pictures help give me an idea of what to look for but when it comes to how to get to them I'm lost!
> 
> Explorer? Is that internet explorer? Like to go online? See I'm so not smart about all this. Explorer is the only word I even understood in that whole post. And I am sure your not talking about going online.
> 
> Maybe I am a lost casue......


No problem, I'll walk you thru it. 
1st thing is open any folder (My Documents, My Pictures, etc.). At the top, click on Tools.
A Menu will drop down. On the menu, click on Folder Options. On the box that comes up, click on the tab that says View. Scroll down the list to the line Show Hidden Files and Folders and put a check in the circle next to it. Now click OK at the bottom.

Now click on Folders on the line where the Forward and Back buttons are. This will open a Windows Explorer tree in the left pane (side) of the folder. Clicking on the plus signs next to the little folder icons expands them. Clicking directly on the folder icon will open that folder in the right pane. Play around a bit and get the feel of how it works. Clicking on the little folder icons and plus signs won't hurt a thing. However, don't click on anything in the right pane. You only want to look at the files that appear there, not change anything.

Next step. Expand the folders until you get to C:\Windows\System 32. Do this by clicking on the plus signs next to the folders in the left pane. Start with the plus sign next to My Computer, then Local Disc C, then Windows, scroll down and find the little folder that says System 32 and click on the folder itself to show all the files in that folder. Go to the far right scrollbar and scroll down to find the files jscript.dll, mshtml.dll, and nursmgr.cpl. Again, be careful not to click on any of the files in the right pane. If you move or delete one you will have a large problem.

I'll hold off on walking you thru the Registry part until seeing how you do with this. I hope that's simple enough but if not just ask.

T. :up:


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok I found them all but the last one. The nusrmgr.cpl, that one is not there.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

mntnck said:


> Ok I found them all but the last one. The nusrmgr.cpl, that one is not there.


That's the problem if that's missing. It's the user account appllet. Do you have your Windows Installation disc?
Just to double check, the file might not have the cpl at the end. It could just be nusrmgr.
It's the one in the picture I posted. Please let me know on both those things.
T.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

It does not have the cpl on it. and the icon is that one that will not open. it's the white page with the top right corner folded down and them another page just like it on that page and then a box with a blue strip on top and red and blue dots below the blue line.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

i forgot I think I have the CD i have a Dell and it came with the computer.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

That's good. The file is there. Click on that file and see if user accounts will open. Make a note of any error messages if it doesn't open.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

nothing happened at all


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Okay. I knew that would be too easy. Go back to the post by cyps and try reregistering the files as he instructed. It's getting late here and I'm a little fuzzy to instruct you on what to do next if the reregiser doesn't work. Post back with the results and I'll walk you thru the next step tommorrow if it's neccessary. Have a good night.
T.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Just thought. Copy and past the commands from cyps post into the run box. It's easier than typing. Control+C is copy.
Control+V is paste. Highlight them first.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

DlRegisterServer in jscript.dll suceeded

nusrmgr.cpl is not a executeable file & no registration helper is registered for this file type

mshtm.dll was loaded but the DlRegisterServer entry point was not found

I have no idea what any of that means but thats what I got. 
I tried to put in my Windows XP Cd. It says taht the version I have on my computer is newer than the one on the CD. I tried to seach around but did not know what I was looking for. The CD came from Dell.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

First thing. Did you double click on the nusrmgr file to open it? If no, try it and if it opens the user accounts skip the rest of this post.
Put in the CD. Do one of these 2 things.

1: If a screen comes up and asks what you want to do, click on View Files on the CD if that's a choice.

2:Otherwise X off the screen and on your desktop, click on My Computer and then CD Drive D: That will open the drive folder and let you view what's on the CD.

Look for a folder named I386.
If it's not there, it's probably just a recovery CD and won't work for the next part. If it's on the CD, close the folder and click Start>Run and type "sfc /scannow" without the quotes and a space between c and /. Click OK. That starts the Windows File Checker and will hopefully find and replace any bad system files. Let it run until it's finished. It could take a while. Now see if you can access user accounts.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

I did what you said and found the file but it didn't help, still not user icon. when I do the stuff below I can see the users. 
What will happen in here if I delete the users? Both of us. Will I loose all my documents?

start > run > control userpasswords2 
This will get you to the old style users and passwords control applet.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

mntnck said:


> I did what you said and found the file but it didn't help, still not user icon. when I do the stuff below I can see the users.
> What will happen in here if I delete the users? Both of us. Will I loose all my documents?
> 
> start > run > control userpasswords2
> This will get you to the old style users and passwords control applet.


If your account is the administrator account, deleting it could cause you to lose access.
If there is a check by the line that says "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer", uncheck it and hit OK. That may get the result you want.
The sfc /scannow should have taken care of bad files. The control panel user account icon may just be hidden. To check, go back to post #10 and do the regedit and see if nusrmgr.cpl is listed in the right pane. Be very careful not to make any changes in the registry. 
T.


----------



## mntnck (Apr 4, 2007)

ok did both things and that file is still not in either place. 

I already tried unchecking the "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer", that didn't work either. 

Don't suppose you live in Georgia do ya? Can cook you a home cooked meal! lol I wish I could repay you some how, you have done so much work for me. I just wanted to thank you! 

so now what?


----------

